# 5 week old calf stopped taking a bottle



## sawyerkirk

We have a jersey calf that took the bottle fine at first then he would just play with it. now he won't touch it. he is 5 weeks old. he was nibbling some hay. If I put calf feed in his mouth he will eat it but I have to open his mouth and put it in. We tubed him this morning and will tonight. he will drink a little water but he mostly lays around. I went out and changed the straw this morning and put him up on the hard floor while I raked, he slowly meandered around and sniffed things. he moos at me in the morning like he is hungry but he won't suck. I tried adding sugar to the milk , I tried putting maple syrup on the nipple. he slowly licked the syrup off but that's it. we have had him about a week, he is on milk replacer we bought at rural king. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks, Kirk


----------



## Cricket

Is he pooping?  Have you tried putting his milk in a bucket?  Does he have a fever?  How much are you feeding him?  At 5 weeks, he should be pretty energetic.  I give my calves hay and have never had a problem, but have seen a calf where I used to work mow down so much that she got constipated and went off her milk.


----------



## sawyerkirk

Yes he is pooping and peeing. it was runny yellow, but we used some blackberry root tea and it cleared up. we tried a bucket, he sniffed at it. he does not have a fever. we give him 2qts 2 times a day. he has hay and calf feed in a pan on the floor but he doesn't eat it. I called the guy I got him from, and he didn't answer or return my call. we fed him with a tube last night. we put the tube in just past his mouth and held his head up and closed. He got the whole bottle. I wish he'd start eating grain and hay. Thanks kirk


----------



## 20kidsonhill

coccidiosis?


----------



## Cricket

When you say that his runny poop cleared up, do you mean it firmed up or stopped altogether?  Is the milk replacer you got a change in feed for him? I would think that if the poop firmed up, the cause would be the feed.


 I would then take him off milk for 24 hours and be sure to give electolytes instead.  On the 3rd and 4th feeding, give half replacer and half electolytes.

 If you are going to take a stool sample to the vet, this would be the time to do it, before giving him any meds.  Sulmet will treat both scours and coccidiosis, but Corid seems to work better in the long run for coccidiosis on my calves.

I'm going to try to PM you Red Tail Gal's instructions--they're my gold standard and don't seem to be up anymore.  Good luck!


----------



## sawyerkirk

we started another round of sustane 3 and a b-12 shot. the day after his b-12 shot he was more active, but 2 days later his poop is still runny yellow and he just lays around. he does not suck his bottle, I tube feed him. If I stand him up he will meander around but he just has no energy. I'm at a loss and we are about ready to give up.


----------



## sawyerkirk

I think he is just lazy! except the poop thing. He will not suck on the bottle but will suck on the tube. he will drink his electrolytes out of his pan {half heartedly). he'll stick his tongue and eat what grain sticks to his tongue. I didn't give him milk this morning only his electrlytes in his pan. we'll see what happens!


----------

